# Jolly Rancher



## NorCalHal (Nov 19, 2008)

Whats up!
This is my first Hash thread and I thought I would share this "poisen" a friend makes. He calls it "Jolly Rancher". I take it is because it looks like a Jolly Rancher.
Long story short, I have only seen this in a Club in Santa Cruz, and come to find out, my bud is the exclusive vendor for this. They are selling it fo $90 a gram!!

You have to keep it in the fridge/freezer, as it will get soft and real goooey. What I do is roll a little in my fingers till it gets soft, the roll out a thin strip and roll that up with some Bomb. Nite nite.

Over my years, I have seen some crazy hash/keif, but this takes the cake. 

As far as the process dude uses, he will NEVER tell. All I got out of him is that he uses Freon in the process. I kick him all my trim, and he kicks me back chunks of this stuff. Love it.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 19, 2008)

Dude, that looks awesome. Freon, huh? That's pretty trip, msn. Does it have a "stand-out" taste? or is it just good rippers without much taste? Either way, nice pic, man. Later.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks more like a Cummie Bear and jolly rancher.. 
looks sweet..


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 19, 2008)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Dude, that looks awesome. Freon, huh? That's pretty trip, msn. Does it have a "stand-out" taste? or is it just good rippers without much taste? Either way, nice pic, man. Later.


 
SUPER taste, like old skool hash, and very potent.

Has anyone seen anything like this?


----------



## Oscar (Nov 19, 2008)

I make my own....just made a DIY thread.


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Oscar, nice therad u have. But, this is different then Bubble hash.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 19, 2008)

*Looks real yummy NCH. :hubba:  I wonder if this is the same as butane extraction? :confused2: *


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 19, 2008)

Man, dude is not givin' up his secret. I thought I would post this and see if anyone else has seen this or knows "the secret". Very unique.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 19, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Man, dude is not givin' up his secret. I thought I would post this and see if anyone else has seen this or knows "the secret". Very unique.


 
Freon! ? i looked that up and all it talks about is refrig and anything that needs freon to Kool.
I am more thinking he uses freon to take the trich of of the plants that way.

Here how he might be doing this NorCal.. He takes the freon and freezes the trich in a way of not getting the freon onto the plant and then either shake the leaves by means of putting into a bag and shake the Helll out of it maybe and then seperate.
That is a Good idea though because what Color is the Trich anway ? Maroon color as it time to harvest and that is the color of his Hash Ball..

It be like taking a wort off ur skin, freeze it and then off it Goes..

Sound right Folks?? 

Time for some experiment with this..


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 19, 2008)

Becareful with freon it will KILL YOU if Inhaul.!!  NOT TO BE INHAULed

No u can't get high off of it.  U will be DEAD


----------



## lyfr (Nov 19, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> SUPER taste, like old skool hash, and very potent.
> 
> Has anyone seen anything like this?


HPRC used to have some stuff like that(before the raid ) i think they called it nectar.  long as it was kept cool it was hard as glass(or a jolly rancher).  Don't know if it's the same but it looked very similar and they charged 70.00g if i remember right.  definate 1 hitter quitter for most...but not me


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 19, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> . definate 1 hitter quitter for most...but not me


 

:hubba:  so ur saying ur a 2 hitter Quiter !! :rofl: 
I haven't had anything that was a 1 hitter then a Quitter ever!  I can Smoke with the Best and Still Mantain    I love to smoke til the end of a Hoot as fat as u want to Roll it..

The chronic that going around here Isn't All that Strong from what I had smoke in the last few days butt the taste was Good and Sweet like I had from my grow..


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 19, 2008)

food coloring and crack? haa I hope not...just a bad joke..


----------

